# So.. I Caved and Bought New Rubber



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Well.. twice. I installed the Michelin X-Ice on Halloween and just took them off.

Anyway, in late October when I was coming back from Jersey I blew a tire. This was on a Sunday morning, so the only shop open near was this sketchy place in the hood. I got a used (almost new) continental to put on to get me home. It was only a week before winter tire season, so I rode em out. Anyway, the only size they had was close, but is not the correct size. It was a 235/45/R18, instead of a 225/45/R18. Instead of buying 2 new OE pilots (because they suck), I caved and bought some higher performance rated pilots. My other 3 Pilots have 6/32" tread as we speak.

I will report back on the difference. They should be on within a week!

Michelin Pilot A/S 3


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

SWEET! interested in how this effects handling and fuel consumption.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So far so good. These tires are a lot quieter than the OEM pilots.

They aren't broke in yet so I haven't pushed them. Will report back this weekend after some fun in Watkins Glen!


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually plan on buying the Michelin AS3 very soon.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Extibal said:


> I actually plan on buying the Michelin AS3 very soon.


You'll love them!!!!!!!!


----------

